# Ordering Felt Replacement Parts



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi - hoping Superdave can chime in. The arm rest pads from my 2011 Felt B12 flew off my bike driving home so I need a replacement set. I found the replacement set on the Felt website and ordered them yesterday, but I have not received an email confirmation and there doesnt seem to be a way to contact Felt Parts to find out status of my order. I added 2nd day shipping so I would get these before this weekend (I have big race so was hoping to get them before the weekend). How can I contact Felt to check on my order? I really dont want to pay 2nd day shipping if it wont be here before Sat. I also tried to contact Felt thru the contact Us link with no success this way either.

Since its already Thursday afternoon I am not too confident this will pan out. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Did you get any sort of order confirmation, or an order number? Email me directly at [email protected] and I'll get some info for you

Wil


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

mjengstrom said:


> Hi - hoping Superdave can chime in. The arm rest pads from my 2011 Felt B12 flew off my bike driving home so I need a replacement set. I found the replacement set on the Felt website and ordered them yesterday, but I have not received an email confirmation and there doesnt seem to be a way to contact Felt Parts to find out status of my order. I added 2nd day shipping so I would get these before this weekend (I have big race so was hoping to get them before the weekend). How can I contact Felt to check on my order? I really dont want to pay 2nd day shipping if it wont be here before Sat. I also tried to contact Felt thru the contact Us link with no success this way either.
> 
> Since its already Thursday afternoon I am not too confident this will pan out. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Mike, have you been able to reach Wil?


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like they are taking care of you  I ordered a 1.2 fork and it was here in a few days. I was very impressed by the quick turn around.


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes - I contacted Wil. As it turns out, my order didnt go thru properly, but I was able to find a local shop that had the replacement pads. Although these are now coming loose and I need to find a better way to keep them attached. The glue doesnt seem to stay sticky enough and they come loose easy. 

In the future, is there a better way to contact the parts group if we have questions about a part of an order? There still doesnt seem to be a good way to do this.


----------

